
Free and open source alternative to Uber/Lyft - JPLeRouzic
https://libretaxi.org/
======
pedalpete
I suspect a lot of work has gone into creating this, but there are more than a
few challenges that need to be overcome.

1) one of the great benefits of the existing rideshare services is the lack of
needing cash. Payments are going digital, but bitcoin isn't there yet so many
of us rely on credit/cash cards. This new service does not accept credit card
payments and they tout this as a feature. I'm not so sure.

2) If the app is free for drivers and riders, how is the high cost of
operations going to be managed? There are servers that need to be paid for,
lots of geo-lookups at scale, which isn't free, etc etc.

3) Anyone can drive any car. No quality assurance, no background checks. Is
there even a revue system?

4) Negotiable pricing?? I don't know about you, but I don't want to haggle on
the price of a ride. When Lyft or Uber say the price is "x", I accept it, or
decide to take another form of transportation. Often, it's the latter.

5) Network effects. How are they going to get drivers & riders. That is the
biggest question. How will they manage routing, availability, etc. etc.

~~~
whenchamenia
Having ridden existing rideshares, there is precious little quality assurance
a simple voting system could not solve, as it has for uber/lyft.

------
deedubaya
What assurances do the riders have that the vehicle they're riding in is
mechanically sound? That their driver doesn't have a history of violence? What
happens if a rider damages the vehicle?

~~~
whenchamenia
No other rideshare inspects cars, this is a problem with uber also.

~~~
sgc
Lyft definitely inspects cars. it's very basic, but they do inspect them. Uber
does as well.

------
ebg13
Huh. It's a telegram bot.
[https://github.com/ro31337/libretaxi](https://github.com/ro31337/libretaxi)

------
dang
Thread from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13529213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13529213)

------
a11yguy
I rarely use Uber, but when I do I feel safe. I don't know that I'd feel safe
doing it completely anonymously.

~~~
whenchamenia
But you are no safer than hitchhiking. Its an illusion.

